# gender



## Guest (Aug 11, 2001)

ABSTRACT Gender Differences In Irritable Bowel Unrelated To Menstrual CycleAmerican Journal of Gastroenterology08/09/2001By Elda HauschildtGender differences in irritable bowel syndrome patients are unlikely to be related to women's menstrual cycles.North American researchers studying potential gender differences say that 40 percent of women patients said their symptoms worsened during menstrual cycles. But investigators found overall that there were few symptom differences between groups of pre- and post-menopausal women with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). They say this makes it "unlikely that most of the gender differences observed are directly tied to the menstrual cycle."Researchers from the CURE Digestive Diseases Research Centre at the University of California, Los Angeles, in California, United States, did find gender differences in their study of 714 IBS patients. They evaluated gastrointestinal and extra-colonic symptoms, psychological symptoms and quality of life differences between the sexes. As well, they compared 54 post-menopausal women, 61 pre-menopausal women and 54 age-matched men with IBS to measure the effect of the menstrual cycle.Overall, "male and female subjects reported similar gastrointestinal levels of symptom severity and psychological problems," the investigators conclude."Abdominal distension associated with a sensation of bloating was more commonly reported by female patients, as were symptoms of constipation."Female patients more often reported nausea, alterations of taste and smell and unpleasant sensations on the tongue, muscle stiffness in the morning, greater food sensitivity and side effects from medications."Researchers conclude that women with IBS report higher levels of both intestinal and non-intestinal sensory symptoms even when their IBS symptoms are similar to those of men with IBS. These include levels of symptom severity, abdominal pain, psychological symptoms and overall impact of the illness."Apparent differences in sensitivity to non-painful visceral sensations, medications and food may represent altered sensory processes, autonomic responses and/or cognitive hyper-vigilance," the investigators suggest. American Journal of Gastroenterology, 2001; 96: 2184-2193.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is another recent gender related abstractAuthorLee OY. Mayer EA. Schmulson M. Chang L. Naliboff BInstitutionCURE Digestive Diseases Research Center/Neuroenteric Disease Program, Department of Medicine and Physiology, UCLA School of Medicine, Los Angeles, California, USA.TitleGender-related differences in IBS symptoms.SourceAmerican Journal of Gastroenterology, 96(7):2184-93, 2001 July. AbstractOBJECTIVE: Women are more likely than men to report irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) symptoms as well as chronic visceral and musculoskeletal pain. The study tests the general hypothesis that female IBS patients differ from their male counterparts in symptoms related to the viscera and musculoskeletal system, and that these differences are related to the menstrual cycle. METHODS: Seven hundred fourteen Rome positive IBS patients were evaluated for GI and extracolonic symptoms, psychological symptoms (SCL-90R), and quality of life (QOL) (SF-36). In addition, 54 postmenopausal women were compared with 61 premenopausal women and 54 age-matched males, all with IBS. RESULTS: Male and female subjects reported similar GI levels of symptom severity and psychological problems. Abdominal distension associated with a sensation of bloating was more commonly reported by female patients, as were symptoms of constipation. Female patients more often reported nausea, alterations of taste and smell, and unpleasant sensations on the tongue, muscle stiffness in the morning, greater food sensitivity, and side effects from medications. Forty percent of female patients reported menstrual cycle-related worsening of symptoms, but few symptom differences were found between pre- and postmenopausal women, making it unlikely that most of the gender differences observed are directly tied to the menstrual cycle. CONCLUSIONS: Female patients report higher levels of a variety of intestinal and nonintestinal sensory symptoms despite similar levels of IBS severity, abdominal pain, psychological symptoms, and illness impact. The apparent differences in sensitivity to nonpainful visceral sensations, medications, and food may represent altered sensory processes, autonomic responses, and/or cognitive hypervigilance.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

